# Loverly's recovery- update



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thought I'd start a new update thread for those of you who might be following Loverly's recovery. He continues to do well. He now has about six or seven tail feathers and one wing feather that has grown out. There are many more feathers poping up. His leg and foot are covered in the pictures as is his right wing, but the leg/foot is covered with new skin. Just a couple of places that still are filling are left. We should be able to dc the wraps soon on that leg. His wing tip is still a bit wobbly. The heavy char and feathers mostly came off, but it bled freely a bit and seems unstable on the tip so am keeping it wrapped with silvadene and splinted with a tape wrap as he likes to wing slap. He loves to go in and spend time with Ms. Grunter as in the pics. Today for the first time he called to her with that groaning/cooing noise they make when they are affectionate. You can see that the tips of his beak fell off. His beak is still very soft flesh on the ends and is fragile. I'm hoping he will grow a more sturdy beak. Likewise his nose shed the outer layers, but is clean new skin under. He still may loose one toe, and the right wing tip is still in guarded condition, but otherwise he is going to be a healthy happy bird. He is a little fighter, that is for sure. He stands up and puffs out his chest now and sort of struts as much as his bootie will allow him to do that. I'll take some pictures soon with his wraps off so you can see the progress.

In the second picture you can see Ms. Grunter standing.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You know... you gotta' have a looooooooottt of patience in this business, sometimes. Lookin' good!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Margarret,
Do you have your angel wings yet? You sure deserve them. Such a good pigeon mommy you are.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful update, Margaret. Loverly is definitely coming along.

Thank you for your wonderful care of this sweety and Ms. Gunter too!

You defenitely deserve some plus reputation!!! Yep...Yep!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margaret, this brought tears to my eyes - but happy ones. What a remarkable recovery. You have done a marvelous job with our little Loverly and he is making a fine looking pigeon. I am so very happy and thank you for the update.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Margaret,
Loverly looks amazing...better than I could have imagined considering.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He looks absolutely wonderful. You did an amazing job with this baby.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally amazing and marvelous! What a terrific job you have done with Loverly, Margaret! Thank you so much for taking on this very needy bird and doing all that you have!

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Awe, Margarette, they are so adorable!  Thank you for sharing the pics. I hope he heals up good, sounds like he is in good spirites, puffing up and wing slaping!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

You are really an angel! 

Loverly sure looks good!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It just amazes me that he's doing so well. Bless you, Margaret, for all your hard work and patience and for refusing to give up on him.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't get over the progress - "amazing" doesn't even seem adequate. A true testiment to his spirit & will to live and to your loving and capable care!! My hat off to you & a toast of safflower in his direction


----------



## Ronni (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, what an incredible recovery. Margarret you certainly have done a magic job with this poor dear bird. Simply wonderful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a remarkable update, Margaret!! You are doing one terrific job!!

They are looking soooo much better!

Still wishing all the best and continuing to send

Love, Hugs and Scritches

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a miracle!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margaret, how is our little one doing? I think of him often.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Margaret, how is our little one doing? I think of him often.


Maggie, 

Thank you for your thoughts of this little one. Loverly, I'm pretty sure now, is a hen. She is doing very very well. Aside from the tip of one wing still having a thick scab which appears to be healing from underneath, she is a healthy and lively normal pigeon. The skin on the worst burned leg is thin and subject to bruising rather easily. That will thicken with time. She is opinionated and spunky, bites and wriggles if picked up. She flirts outrageously with Snowflake and spends most of each day with gentle Grunter who is so patient with her. Her feathers are returning. The injured wing tip has feathers growing at an odd angle, so don't think she will be able to fly, but she helicopters. Soon she will be ready for a much larger cage. Here is a recent picture of her. I never look at her without gratitude to the many who helped this miracle baby.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I am totally WOWED!! She looks terrific. GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I never would have know, by looking at her, the horrendous act inflicted on her. Great job, Margaret. I'm glad she's with you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

She does look good, you really did a terrific job!

Thank you for the update.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Wow--she looks soooo much better! You've done an amazing job with her, Margaret. Bless you.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure have gone the distance with this one, magnificent job!

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Loverly is looking .. well .. just lovely! Terrific job, Margaret! My best to you and this very, very lucky bird!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such a dfference!

Shows what love and care can do!

You are the BEST, Margaret! 

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely amazing....a miracle! Thank you so much for all you've done.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Margaret, 


Wow..!


Such a little Cutie...


( And 'Grunter' even looks gentle as well as handsome..! ) 


More Pictures please?



Phil
l v


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Incredible Margaret -- just incredible!  I can't even think of enough words to say. I am just so glad and thankful that she wound up in your capable and loving care. She is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That is absolutley amazing, hats off to you Margaret and to your little survivor. She is certainly lucky to have ended up in your care.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

OMG, Margaret - that is absolutely wonderful. Seeing that sweet pigeon, so bright-eyed and HEALTHY, sure makes me well up. You have done a remarkable job with this baby and I'm pleased as punch to see her looking so good.

Thank you for making my day!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> I never would have know, by looking at her, the horrendous act inflicted on her. Great job, Margaret. I'm glad she's with you.


I'm fairly new here. I'm sorry, but I must have missed the beginning of this. Did I read that the poor little thing was burned? How did that happen? How wonderful of Margaret to care for her. She must be wonderful with animals. I admire someone who will go the extra that it takes to bring an animal back like that. I love birds and all animals, and wish there were more people like that in the world. Sadly, there are never enough. Most people thought I was crazy for taking on the 6 babies pigeons. It was a lot of work, but an experience that I was blessed to have had. And it taught me a whole new appreciation for pigeons. They're really very special little birds when you get to know them.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jay, Loverly was set on fire by someone on purpose. She was taken to a bird rehabber by animal control who apparently was called by an observer. We have no idea if the person who did this was ever apprehended. Two weeks after the rehabber got her, she was brought to me for long term care. She had second and third degree burns. No tail, no wing feathers, nearly every feather on her body burned to the skin. Her toes were just charcoal as was her right leg and wing. Her eyelids and end of her beak were gone. I took one look and nearly fainted. How she was still surviving was a mystery.

I didn't and couldn't have done this alone. Many here on PT helped by advising about medication, diet and direct treatment, the salve and such that was used. Others sent prayers and healing thoughts for her and moral support for me. This is a victory for everyone who was involved, as it is rare to have anyone, be it bird or human survive the degree of burns that this little one had. But she is a happy and healthy little girl now, who runs like the wind if she gets loose and is as bright as a new penny. 

Thank you everyone who helped in the healing of Loverly. You guys are the best!

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Margaret she sounds adorable.  She should be an official PT mascot.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TheSnipes said:


> Margaret she sounds adorable.  She should be an official PT mascot.


_*I WILL SECOND THAT!!*_

*Loverly certainly embodies what love, care, determination and spirit can do to overcome incredible odds!!*

*With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES...as always!

Shi*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

TheSnipes said:


> Margaret she sounds adorable.  She should be an official PT mascot.


I agree wholeheartedly. This little one has touched me in so many ways and I feel like she has everyone else. I can get as attached to our forum pigeons like they were my own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Margarret said:


> Jay, Loverly was set on fire by someone on purpose. She was taken to a bird rehabber by animal control who apparently was called by an observer. We have no idea if the person who did this was ever apprehended. Two weeks after the rehabber got her, she was brought to me for long term care. She had second and third degree burns. No tail, no wing feathers, nearly every feather on her body burned to the skin. Her toes were just charcoal as was her right leg and wing. Her eyelids and end of her beak were gone. I took one look and nearly fainted. How she was still surviving was a mystery.
> 
> I didn't and couldn't have done this alone. Many here on PT helped by advising about medication, diet and direct treatment, the salve and such that was used. Others sent prayers and healing thoughts for her and moral support for me. This is a victory for everyone who was involved, as it is rare to have anyone, be it bird or human survive the degree of burns that this little one had. But she is a happy and healthy little girl now, who runs like the wind if she gets loose and is as bright as a new penny.
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering my question. It has taken me so long to reply, because I am so stunned that anyone could be so cruel to one of Gods creatures. I didn't know how to reply. You are a very special person to have been able to take care of this little one. I believe that God knows exactly what He is doing when He directs the path of of one of His lost or injured creatures. He surely knows where to send them. Lucky little bird in that way. And you are right, the people on PT are a wonderful group. Very caring and helpful. I was very lucky to have found this group of very special people. And you are one of them. 
You guys have helped me a lot in the care of my 6 babies. I have learned so much here. I have so much respect for you all, and am so grateful that there are people like you around. When you hear about people doing things, like to this poor little Loverly, it is so discouraging. Then I find people like Margaret, and those of you who have joined her to help, and I realize that the world is still a wonderful place. Thank you for being there. You are indeed a wonderful group of caring and dedicated people. Sorry for being so wordy, but you all need to know how I, and I'm sure, many others feel. Bless you all. Jay3


----------

